# anus issue maybe



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

Rescued a stray. Does this look normal? He will be going to the vet by monday if the owners dont reply to tge signs and posts we made for our area. Call me crazy. But his butthole looks wrong to me.

Need to see how to post a image from my phone. Bare with me.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

Festae4me said:


> Rescued a stray. Does this look normal? He will be going to the vet by monday if the owners dont reply to tge signs and posts we made for our area. Call me crazy. But his butthole looks wrong to me.
> 
> Need to see how to post a image from my phone. Bare with me.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

It looks like a crater around the outer part. Im guessing a year old, and obviously not neutered. Our last stray we rescued was a girl. So I have no clue. And my wife says I'm just being over analytical.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

It might be a small prolapse?
You're right. That isn't normal. Is it bothering that handsome boy? Any weirdness when he poops?


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

No, He moves, sits acts and poops horse size firm dark to black poops. No tail flinches, or anything. Poor guys isent even house trained. Who can have a dog and never train him or her. GREAT 1year old pup. Just dont like listening to the sit command. haha

Just noticed that when I was watching TV and the pup was laying on the floor. Went to take a picture to send to a friend. Then he made a comment that got my attention. The boy seams fine from what I can tell. I thought maybe someone ells would know. Or if its a growing issue when you have a 1 year old dog thats never been fixed.

Kind of hope I find the owners. But at the same time. He is gorgeous and full of love.

Thanks for the reply Jen A


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

I bought him Peurina One Large Breed Puppy dogfood.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

If it isn't bothering him and his poop is fine, it probably can wait till Monday.

I've raised males and females of several different breeds. That anus does look strange to me. (Man, the things we dog people talk about!) He really is a good looking boy!

I'm picky about dog food, but that's mostly because I have a black lab that is allergic to chicken and rice. My life is easier if the pibbles eat the same safe food I use for her. Even the cat's food does not contain chicken.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

Its 10:31pm and I just noticed he tried to poop a second time. And nothing came out. Maybe hes constipated. That whole food swapping issue or what ever he ate before I found him. Ill google and see what can help with that.

Ya. Us dog owner's love our furry friends enough to research and care about every aspect of a pups life. And im not one to be shy to ask.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right on! I will say it looks like the anus of a bull dog that came though the shelter. I thought there was a problem and the vet said it was just extra skin. Not sure if its the same just don't want you to worry until you can get it checked out. As long as he continues to eat and pee and poop each day I wouldn't make an emergency trip. 

He is adorable. Thanks for saving him (or letting him crash if you find his owners)


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

ames said:


> Right on! I will say it looks like the anus of a bull dog that came though the shelter. I thought there was a problem and the vet said it was just extra skin. Not sure if its the same just don't want you to worry until you can get it checked out. As long as he continues to eat and pee and poop each day I wouldn't make an emergency trip.
> 
> He is adorable. Thanks for saving him (or letting him crash if you find his owners)


Your words make me and my wife feel a little better. Today is his second night with us. And no sign of his owners.

Ive tested all his body parts(pat, tap, pull, glop) in play, love, and when he is eating. Because we have a 6 year old daughter. And he dont have a mean bone in his body. I remember having dogs that were food aggressive. Not this boy. In my opinion he is a un fixed dog that was another patio furniture dog. Dogs are not patio furniture. Im real sad over how he is about a year old and NO training done ever.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

No need to thank us. We are big Bully supporters. We contacted all Shelters and rescues with a picture. My wife and daughter fell in love with him already. So you know what they are counting on.He dont like to Sit, unless we have a treat in our hand.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome news! Food aggression is nerve wracking to say the least. Glad he is great in that regard. Not sure if you have other animals but don't be surprised if he isn't a fan. All dogs are different but frequently dogs who were under socialized like you are guessing can react badly to other animals. Just something to be aware of and cautious of.


----------



## toycrusier (Jul 5, 2014)

Good looking boy.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Jen A said:


> It might be a small prolapse?
> You're right. That isn't normal. Is it bothering that handsome boy? Any weirdness when he poops?


i was gonna say same thing. when he's relaxed, it should be tucked away inside a small flap. could be a minor deformity. but you mentioned he's trying to go without an actual bowel movement. so i think it's something he's not used to.
i've never hear of canine hemorrhoids but that's possible especially since you mentioned his feces is firm and he's pushing alot. try a little aloe on the outer surface.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful boy, he looks very well fed and it would seem unusual for him to be left. Have you contacted animal control or rescues in your area or had him scanned for a microchip?The food that you are feeding him may be causing him to have difficulty going to the bathroom due to the change in diet. If no one claims him I would get him neutered. Teach and love him as your own.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Canned pumpkin is a great, easy way to help get your dog's gut regulated. It's the same as we humans getting enough fiber. If your guy is still having issues, you might plop a big spoonful into his food dish and see if that helps. My dogs even like the stuff, so they gobble it down with no problem.
** Note, NOT the pie filling. Just plain canned pumpkin.**


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

I cant tell you all how much I appreciate your comments. Someone asked if I contacted animal controle. And yes, we even printed up some flyers, local facebook groups, and put the found flyers in pet stores. My wife learned that with his Purina Smart One large breed puppy food we got him. He likes his food mixed with warm water. He woods it down. I will try that pumpkin in a can stuff. I assumed the pooping issue may have had to do with the whole change in the diet. 

I wish I knew what was up with his creator butt. It dont seam to bother him. Im guessing me lays down slow. Or thats just him all of a sudden being taught basic commands from us. As it dont appear he has a or had a clue what anything ment when we found him.

Ill give it a little more time. But when I take him to the vet. It will be as our new family member. He is a little stubborn when told to lay down. Hahaha and he don't want to. Sometimes after a command is given. Him and I stare eachother down. With no words. And thennnn... he slowley starts to fallow the command. Hahaga


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Ha! The obedience stare down is a terrier thing. My girl has her CGC and is in agility classes, and we still do the "I said Sit!" stare down on a regular basis. She knows good and well what I need her to do, she just makes up her own mind.


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

Jen A said:


> Ha! The obedience stare down is a terrier thing. My girl has her CGC and is in agility classes, and we still do the "I said Sit!" stare down on a regular basis. She knows good and well what I need her to do, she just makes up her own mind.


:rofl: :hammer: :goodpost:

My wife and 6 year old Autistic daughter LOVE him. My daughter wil yell at me when Im teaching him sit and stay with a firm voice. She cant talk yet. So I get a high pich yell when I give the pup a command. Its cute.


----------

